

Record any unix processes execution. And replay them afterward !  - jhchabran
http://vimeo.com/29125502

======
jhchabran
This is quite impressive, he starts by recording some date execution which is
nice, then he records an apache session. At this point, it's just plainly
awesome, I just can't imagine the myriads of possibilities.

